# Which one?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to give my grandma one of the breeds RIR or BO. I want to give her 2 hens and i will buy her a rooster for breeding. Thats why i have to choose between the two. Because i have 4 RIR and 2 BO.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Since you have 4 RIR and only 2 BO....I would give her 2 RIR.
( In that way...YOU still have 2 different breeds to compare with each other. )
???
ReTIRED


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I would agree with two RIR, however with only two hens and one rooster, he is going to have to have limited time "hands on" with the hens or he can tear them up pretty bad. For breeding, I would definitely look into the saddles to protect them.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with *Roslyn*. and....A GOOD ratio is 10 hens for each rooster.
( Had I remained _Single....._I would probably have had the same attitude....._*Ha-Ha !!!  *_)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My one Roo is with two hens. Can't wait for the stripes to grow up. My hens are getting worn.


----------

